# Spacing between cavaletties? Ground poles?



## kitten_Val

What should be the spacing between cavaletties and ground poles? One intstructor told me the space between ground poles should be 3 ft, other instructor - 4-4.5 feet. I keep about 4 feet right now and it looks pretty good. But I'm still not positive So how do you set up? 

1) Space between ground poles (to trot over)?
2) Space between cavalettis on "jumping" height?
3) Space between the ground pole and 1st "jumping" cavaletti?


----------



## ridergirl23

it depends a lot on the horse, but I've always been taught the universal measurement is 4 of your own feet heeltotoe. 
But my horse needs like, 5.5. At least to make her stretch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## My Beau

I just back my heel up to the first pole and take the biggest step I can and place the second pole at the toe. Then tweak as needed... my QH often needs them a little shorter.


----------



## kitten_Val

ridergirl23 said:


> it depends a lot on the horse, but I've always been taught the universal measurement is *4 of your own feet heeltotoe*.
> But my horse needs like, 5.5. At least to make her stretch.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's too little for me.  It takes 4.5 for me when I wear huge western boots (probably 5 - 5.5 if I wear english). And my horses are short and I'm tall with the good size feet. If I put too close my paint just clears them and my qh breaks into very short stride. Lol!


----------



## HowClever

I tend to do my spacing by trial and error to begin with until I get an idea of what each horse needs, I find it depends on their stride length.


----------



## Wallaby

My Beau said:


> I just back my heel up to the first pole and take the biggest step I can and place the second pole at the toe. Then tweak as needed... my QH often needs them a little shorter.


I do the same thing. For Lacey, I do 2 giant strides like that because she has the hardest time with them when they are more closely spaced.


----------



## upnover

For trot poles I usually start off around 4 feet and move up to 4.5 for a bigger strided horse. If I'm working on lengthening a horse's trot I'll move it up from there but usually not too much more then that. For a series of canter poles OR for a pole in front of a caveletti I do 9 feet.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

The standard is 4'6" for trot poles and 9' for canter, but definitely make them to suit your horse's stride first until he gets used to the idea and then start stretching them out to influence him to expand his stride.


----------



## kitten_Val

Thanks, upnover and MyBoyPuck! I actually put 4 between the poles and 9 to the cavaletti. However I'm puzzled how many feet between 1st and 2nd cavaletties. I was told 12 feet, but it seems to be too little for my horse's stride... :shock:


----------



## upnover

Well, I imagine someone told you that b/c technically a horse's canter stride is said to be 12 feet. (personally, I think that's a little long for lots of horses) Technically when you're building a course (of jumps) you set 6 feet for landing after the first and 6 feet for take off for the next. You'd increase for bigger jumps b/c the take off and landing might be further then 6 ft. (I keep 6 ft if it's about 2"9 and under). Caveletti's don't have any spread to them so you space them at 9 feet. Although... now that I think about it I guess it doesn't really make sense if a horse's stride is supposed to be 12 feet... not sure about that one!  Ha, I just know that that's what you're "supposed to do" and that it works!


----------



## kitten_Val

upnover said:


> Well, I imagine someone told you that b/c technically a horse's canter stride is said to be 12 feet. (personally, I think that's a little long for lots of horses) Technically when you're building a course (of jumps) you set 6 feet for landing after the first and 6 feet for take off for the next. You'd increase for bigger jumps b/c the take off and landing might be further then 6 ft. (I keep 6 ft if it's about 2"9 and under). Caveletti's don't have any spread to them so you space them at 9 feet. Although... now that I think about it I guess it doesn't really make sense if a horse's stride is supposed to be 12 feet... not sure about that one!  Ha, I just know that that's what you're "supposed to do" and that it works!


Thanks, upnover! That's definitely very informative. 

Yes, my trainer said 9 and 12 feet. But then she said 3 feet between the poles and that seems to be too little even for my short-legged qh. I did some research on the internet and 12 is mentioned everywhere, but I agree with you - I think it depends on horse's stride more and should vary from horse to horse.


----------

